# our housing development



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

We currently he 4 coops two were kitset one, the bigger one, we built the forth is our nursery which is fully separated from our laying flock.

The bigger one had eight laying boxes on the roof alone either s sleeping area. There is a covered open area and a enclosed area at the bottom.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice coops, looks like a nice run as well. how many chickens have you got ?


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Rob

We currently have 23 Brown Shatters 2 Black Bantams 3 mixed 11 youngsters and my 2 boys. The total size is about 10 x 10 meters (100 meters of fencing)








We just added the smaller section with the black net to try contain the 11 youngsters. The flatter coop is our nursery.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fab set up, and loads of chooks. i wish i could have that many.


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

We rent a house on a vineyard its very nice, and we are able to expand which I will do in a few months, we sell eggs to supplement feed. Hope fully I can get another 15 - 20 Brown Shavers some time, we have a friend who has a small farm she has too many chicks right now (about 30 in total) we may be getting some of them to go with our own newly hatched ones.


----------

